# 2015 Ram 2500 cummins looking for a new V plow



## the_pieces (Dec 12, 2014)

Just ordered a new 2500 Ram diesel and am looking for a v plow. I live on a farm in the middle of nowhere in northernmost wisconsin. I get heavy drifting and have a fairly long driveway. Any suggestions or things to avoid would be really helpful.....


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You can see what I've got in my signature. I love mine, but I think that all manufacturers make good V plows these days. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. Do yourself a favor and buy one from a good, reputable dealer in your area regardless of what brand it is. Where is Bayfield I've got a place in Land O' Lakes (Vilas County).


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

BOSS

They are made close to you. https://www.bossplow.com/

BOSS Products
P.O. Box 787
2010 The Boss Way
Iron Mountain, MI 49801-0787
USA
Phone: (800) 286-4155
Email: [email protected]


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

Check dealer support around you. You really can't go wrong with any of the major manufacturers. Depending on your drive and things that may trip the blade, I HIGHLY recommend getting one with a trip EDGE not blade. Reason being is if you are in scoop or Vee with a moldboard trip and hit something raised, your going to feel it. And with that brand new truck, well you get what im saying. With that said that is 2nd hand knowledge from friends, We use all western plows and our V is trip edge.

Here are some major brands-
Western
Boss
Fisher
Blizzard
Snowdog- Havent had ANY experience with these)


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I agree. All mfgs make good plows today. The difference between good and great is the dealer. Find one that keeps parts on hand and knows his product. Do some research on the brand they sell and ask a few simple questions. You'd be surprised how many dealers know little to nothing about what they sell. I refuse to give money to a salesman who knows less about their product than I do.


----------

